# Tack Shed HELP



## phoenixbabey (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm setting up my tack shed finally after we moved 7 months ago YAY.... It's large so there are no limits. So my ? is I have three horses with about 10 rugs all together, 3 saddles, 6 saddle blackets, brushes, mounts, bits ect, how do I set it up. I want storage for seasonal rugs Iv'e got saddle stands but whats a good system for rugs in use in the season and for brushes and other grooming products such as show shine. Also flymasks, halters and leads, plus bridles.:wink::lol::-o Any cool ideas I want it to be neat and organised. Pics with info would be great.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Have you got any pictures, so we can see the layout (ie. door placement, any windows, etc.)?


----------



## phoenixbabey (Dec 23, 2012)

Soory I have no picks and im at my dad for a week so ill tell you the dimensions. It's a rectangle 20mx15m metres (approx) with only one door at the top along one of the 15m sides I will be keeping feed and tack in there, the door is large 2mx2m. Nothing is in there what so ever is its a fresh start it has a concrete floor and is strong and stable.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

phoenixbabey said:


> Soory I have no picks and im at my dad for a week so ill tell you the dimensions. It's a rectangle 20mx15m metres (approx) with only one door at the top along one of the 15m sides I will be keeping feed and tack in there, the door is large 2mx2m. Nothing is in there what so ever is its a fresh start it has a concrete floor and is strong and stable.


This is similar to the layout of a tack room I use often (except this is much bigger!). Are there any windows? Here is how that tack room is set up:

-Along the wall _parallel_ to the wall with the door (so in your case, the other 15m wall) we have shelves where we store helmets, saddle pads, crops, grooming supplies, treats, horse boots, medications, misc. tack, etc. The bottom of the shelf is high enough off the floor to allow Roughneck storage bins to fit underneath that contain seasonal things (rugs, etc.).

-Along one of the side walls (20m walls for you) we have two rows of saddle and bridle racks

-Along the opposite wall we have feed bins, supplements and everything else to do with feed

I find it to be pretty functional and easy to keep organized. I hope that helps (and that it makes sense).


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

coffee cans ( plastic ones or metal ones ) keep the lids. You nail a wood strip across the wall where you would want bridles or halters hung. You take a piece of scrap wood that fits inside the bottom of the coffee can, and screw this into the strip of wood across the wall. You can hang halters bridles, leads, on the can, and the inside of the can will hold hoof pics Vet wrap, scissors, clippers and blades, etc. keep the lid and you can close it all up , nice and neat.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

An inexpensive shower rod can be hung from the ceiling for drying sweaty blankets or saddle pads. The small canned salmon cans make excellent bridle holders if screwed to a 1/4" board about 8' long which is screwed into the wall studs. Peg board with different hooks is great for holding anything that can hang up. Everything is easy to find. A comfy chair and storage box when you want to kick back and relax. The larger plastic tub with a lid is perfect as it can do double duty.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Do you want to set up a small area in there for cleaning/repairing/ assembling some tack, or at least store it there & maybe clean , etc, outside on a nice day?


----------



## phoenixbabey (Dec 23, 2012)

no their is no window but a light and yes i do want a clean repair area


----------



## 2manypets (Mar 28, 2011)

A good way to store heavy blankets you only use for a few months out of the year is to fold them (clean and dry) and put them into an old chest freezer (with the lock removed for safety). 
Free for the asking if it no longer works as a freezer (check Craigslist), it will prevent mice from chewing on your rugs and doubles as a GREAT work table when closed. Win-win!


----------



## phoenixbabey (Dec 23, 2012)

Thankz can anyone take pics of there tack shed ) plzz!!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

2manypets said:


> A good way to store heavy blankets you only use for a few months out of the year is to fold them (clean and dry) and put them into an old chest freezer (with the lock removed for safety).
> Free for the asking if it no longer works as a freezer (check Craigslist), it will prevent mice from chewing on your rugs and doubles as a GREAT work table when closed. Win-win!


Hadn't thought of an old chest freezer. That would be handy for storing all sorts of stuff in a barn that we don't want mice in!


----------



## PaintedMare (Nov 7, 2012)

Large clear plastic bins from the store are great too. That way you can see what's in them.


----------

